# How Can You Be Certain Your Child Is Eating Healthy At School?



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

> "All children deserve access to real, healthy food. Serving healthy meals at school is a start, but as Elizabeth mentions, this does not always lead to nutritious foods being accepted. Creativity, education, and a passion for the cause, will help ensure our children are fueled with the very best foods before they sit down to learn each day." *Are Kids Really Eating Healthy at School?*


How can you be certain your child is eating healthy at school?


----------



## easydoesit (May 23, 2005)

My kids bring a lunch to school. I don't know if this a school lunchroom mandate or of their own volition but they always bring home what is not eaten. Because they do this, I know how much of what I packed they actually ate.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

You pack their own lunch four out of five days. The fifth day is usually pizza day at school or something like that. That's what we did.


----------

